# Did anyone else go ...



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

NATO crazy?









I enjoyed swapping straps around, but gradually I would find a strap that I thought suited the watch, pretty much by accident, and it was mostly not a NATO. I have notable exceptions that I do wear on NATOs or RAFs, or even Velcro, but as you can see, there was quite a bit of error in the 'trial and error'!

Anybody else got a box full?


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

No hate the damn things


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

niveketak said:


> No hate the damn things


 +1

Plus, it would send Carruthers apoplectic.

Standards gentlemen, please!

:tongue:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wasnt it the rainbow one that killed jaydeep off.

i'm not keen on them either im not a soldier.

i like crocos and sobeks and orisis, you know civilised things made of endangered animals.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

i don't like NATO's, it's steel for me


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Only watch I had on a NATO that looked right was one of these,












Nigelp said:


> i like crocos and sobeks and orisis, you know civilised things made of endangered animals.


 How about one of these, Mr Toad. :laughing2dw:










I do like this sort of thing. Very comfortable, the watch sits perfectly on them, and being canvas, they wash easy.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> Only watch I had on a NATO that looked right was one of these,﻿


 I think I should get one.

My field watches are OK on them and I occasionally wear them over my jacket cuff on the hill - and my massive Nixon with the huge fixed lugs would look a bit steam punk on a leather studded bundy thing, I like it on a big zulu, but mostly, it was just a phase ...



Nigelp said:


> wasnt it the rainbow one that killed jaydeep off


 I bought it especially for that purpose.



Nigelp said:


> 'm not keen on them either im not a soldier


 but there are times when a bit more length or girth comes in handy even for civilians


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jet Jetski said:


> I think﻿﻿ I shoul﻿d get one﻿.


 Decent watch too. I only ever seemed to wear it at funerals. I sold it to a forum member a couple of years ago.

http://www.tiptopwatches.com/seiko/seiko-military-watch-line-for-raf.html


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> Decent watch too. I only ever seemed to wear it at funerals. I sold it to a forum member a couple of years ago.
> 
> http://www.tiptopwatches.com/seiko/seiko-military-watch-line-for-raf.html


 although I do feel short-changed by '24hr' dials that cannot be set as a GMT - I have a couple, Citizen seem to like them and my Geckota has one, but they are only a step away from a 'stick-on' dial, IMHO


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jet Jetski said:


> although I do feel short-changed by '24hr' dials that cannot be set as a GMT - I have a couple, Citizen seem to like them and my Geckota has one, but they are only a step away from a 'stick-on' dial, IMHO


 The only thing I've found a 24hr subdial useful for is ensuring the date changes at midnight instead of noon.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> The only thing I've found a 24hr subdial useful for is ensuring the date changes at midnight instead of noon.


 Apparently submariners and Eskimos are fond of them. Other Inuits are available.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jet Jetski said:


> Apparently submariners and Eskimos are fond of them. Other Inuits are available.


 Probably better with one of these,


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

niveketak said:


> No hate the damn things


 They look like Belts stolen from Midgets....


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> They look like Belts stolen from Midgets....


 I prefer 'liberated'


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> They look like Belts stolen from Midgets....


 They remind me of these, now there's a combo,










snake belts, I wasn't allowed to wear one on the "Sabbath" .


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> Probably better with one of these,


 the only watches in my collection I never wear ... I can work it out, but it's not you at-a-glance thing



















nice patina though

and, erm, no longer on a NATO ...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jet Jetski said:


> the﻿﻿ only wat﻿c﻿hes in m﻿y c﻿oll﻿ecti﻿o﻿n I﻿ ne﻿ve﻿r w﻿﻿ea﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿r﻿﻿


 What's going on with that Seiko ?

I have no problem with 24 analogue dials, in fact I prefer them. Only problem I encounter with them is well meaning friends telling me my watch is stopped, and when I explain what it is, they think I should be kept somewhere safe.

Why don't Vostoks come on "Warsaw Pacts" ? :hmmm9uh:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> What's going on with that Seiko ?


 I was told that the Seiko Levant was Seiko's only true 24h movement, but of course not really, it is a 12 hr movement running at half speed, so the 'minute' hand does a circuit every two hours, hence it extends to either edge of the dial and the hour is when it is vertical, the half hour when it is horizontal.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jet Jetski said:


> I was told that the Seiko Levant was Seiko's only true 24h movement, but of course not really, it is a 12 hr movement running at half speed, so the 'minute' hand does a circuit every two hours, hence it extends to either edge of the dial and the hour is when it is vertical, the half hour when it is horizontal.


 Just had a search. Most of the reviews are Russian.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> Just had a search. Most of the reviews are Russian.


 there was a very cheap one in cash converters, but needed a battery i seem to recall, and a crummy coffee and cream colour - mine was less cheap lol but it came from Italy NOS with tags (no box)


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

NATOs are nasty. Cheap and nasty.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

cheaper than mine but less attractive ...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/orologio-vintage-Nos-Seiko-Levante/143343634199?hash=item215ff24717:g:wCsAAOSwUPxdQa-H



GASHEAD said:


> NATOs are nasty. Cheap and nasty.


 some of mine were expensive









Handmade Italian leather RAF style Nato. Bund came from Italy too via eBay

Look at that hand length!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Everyone here knows my take on Natos....they're just miniature 'Boy Scout' belts. Avoid at all cost, because they look ridiculous.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

A field type watch with fixed lugs is the best offering for a nato but there are a good few exceptions... Want to try my BB on the supplied NATO but I just can't bring myself to do it!


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Everyone here knows my take on Natos....they're just miniature 'Boy Scout' belts. Avoid at all cost, because they look ridiculous.


 That gives me a fantastic idea, pretty sure I can fasten the pin of one strap through the buckle of another until I have joined enough together to make an actual belt!


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Not keen on nato straps ,but then again nylon irritates my skin.


----------

